#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Off Topic - General >  >  >  Poems

## Leonake

I like to write poems as well so I thought I would share them
Comments and thoughts are most welcome...

Cradle of Death:

I will begin with the story of my battle
That took me decades to accomplish.
But be brave for what I am telling you
Is frightening to the soul

Your lips will tremble
Your eyes will twitch
To the sound of this voice.

A husky voice filled with anger
That shudders your spine to the bone.
A voice of anguish that creates fear
In your vulnerable soul.

As the voice erupts your ears
the sun blackens
the night appears
and all the light that is left from the sun
is diminished by the eagleÃ¢â¬â¢s thrusts for power

So Come my children accept this mission
Since it is our destiny to serve the dweller
and abide by all living shadows
that lurk the ground with utmost pleasure.

So come my brothers of fellowship nature
To do the mission you were sent for
But be cautious yet alert
To the sounds of our counter formation
Turning them into vegetables
And take hold of their souls

We will fight for our salvation
To turn the world
to a cradle of deathÃ¢â¬Â¦
Our hearts are bare of emotion
And we will face fear with precaution
Controlling the eyes of our enemies
With our glaring stare
and fill those hearts
With hatred they cannot bear

Her:

I Sleep
She waits

I breathe
She exhales

I awake from a dream
She connects to me

I feel her presence
She acknowledges my awareness

I smell fire
She smells fear

I am her prey
She is my predator

I try to run away
But she keeps cornering me

I have no place to hide
She invites me in

I get second thoughts but tempted
She tells me that it is my center

I give in to her presence
She smiles with coyness

I just received her desires
She gladly took my fire

*awakes*
Was that just a dream?
Or an illusion?
Was that just a prediction?
It was what it was meant to be
It is as it should be
It is just up to me.

Breakthrough:

Years of hurt
Countless hands
choking my throat

My heart's one desire
Lost Lost Lost Lost
Is to be
Free Free Free Free
Within myself

Tears in puddles
Bruises in agony
comfort the pain
within me

Searching
Looking
Wondering
Exploring

My Breakthrough
A tunnel
A hope
A dream

To be me.

Listen
Observe
Notice

How my heart flutters
butterflies roam
and tingle my sensations

Appreciate
Be grateful
Be mindful

The purity of my essence.

Emotions come and go
They come and go
But
I am always here

My being is always within
Just undiscovered
Waiting to flourish

Now it is
Happiness
Smiles
Love
Love
Love
Love

My Breakthrough

----------


## ZeldaFitz

What causes you to write these thoughts, what is death to you, do you sleep soundly, are you morbid by nature?

----------


## Leonake

> What causes you to write these thoughts, what is death to you, do you sleep soundly, are you morbid by nature?


Sleeping soundly has always been a mind control since childhood.
I just write what I feel and I do not think when I write.
I could be morbid from within but my extreme positive polar outshines that. So drawing and poetry are the only two things that really bring out the heart of my emotions. 
Well I haven't had an easy childhood or teenage years so I would say memories, encounters, and beliefs cause these thoughts to unravel.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Leonake

I really liked your poem! 
It is very ambiguous and only the people who really know shall understand  :Big Grin: 
And every time you read it, you enters new levels of understanding... it's like a movie you watch twice and you learn something about it every time you watch it. 

Please do share more  :Big Grin:

----------


## Leonake

This poem is by bullfrogsrule. I thought i would share it here.

The eyes of darkness
dirty work dispare
silver spoons
a dime apiece
as nature swings
the birds destiny is hawaii
as six oclock rings
night finally blooms
as the auction finally opens
and the wood in the mill is left still
opening bids open up
for the sale is agreed at a fair price
I look down aand find a wishing penny
surely theeey won't ask for it back
as I drop it in a donation can
I find a 0.50 piece on the ground
I know say I have 50 times my wealth
as I walk down the highway
I see a convertable punch buggy
which needs abad paint job at
the garage
the salmon and the pebbles down the river are
always seen while the rain drisels down throughout the
forest. The salmon have a rough trip ahead
year after year it never seems to fail
I loose my only dime
inflation is 4% a year aveargely throughoutt the year
it seems some live like kings how is it? 

Please feel free to post more poems on this thread!  :Smile:

----------


## Leonake

Come forth... no fear:


come forth in the middle of the night chanting my vows.
My words are as sharp as a knife. 
My glow is as bright as the moonlight. 
My taste is as distinctive as nature's taste buds.
I am a creature roaming the forest of your mind.
I manifest into your thoughts and declare your ideas. 
I record your events and unveil your secrets.
You either refuse or accept my invitation.
If you did accept, I give you the happiness of eternal life.
But, if you refuse, I grant you nothing and no strings attached.
You will be my little black angel.
So come with no fear in your hearts. 

The Last Note:


Come with me on an open hill
where once my love was killed.
Let me invite you to my humble abode
and teach you my secret code.
A code of tales of mystic grandeur
Were written with a single feather. 
No one knows any of it
for it has been kept a secret.
You took an oath to treasure
the information with utmost pleasure.

It is but my lifeÃ¢â¬â¢s worth
for someone to come forth
and help with my demeaning curse.
You are my kiss of death
where once our love had many breaths.
It has become so frail
where sorrow now prevails.
Cut my cords of life
for I no longer want to strive.

White Rose:

Behind a curtain I weep
fearing there is none to keep.
Clouds dominate my thoughts
where my goals are caught
in a cobweb of confusion
awoken by a single trigger
of an audience I wish to devour.
Finding the bones shattered
vanishes into my heartÃ¢â¬â¢s latter
Facing the spotlight is hard enough
when everything is all but a cough
Kisses of judas prevail me
as everyone awaits me.
My shield is lost in my pride 
following me through every stride.
What can I do when I am tortured
and everyone is but watching me 
burn expecting me to survive?
A lot has passed under my eye
but none where strong enough to survive
because they did not find 
the one I am inside.
(inspired by the song of ordo rosarius equilibrio... Lost in the Blitzkrieg of roses)

A palm breach:


She lays out her hand with ease,
As an old fortune speaks.
The tail of a rat appears,
as she trembles with fear.
The wrinkles are carved in her skin,
showing the deep hurt within.
The lines split out
where once suffering sprout.
The tales foretell events hard to conceal
as the heart is beyond hope to heal.
Eyelids block the tears forming
which are ready to burst out at any touch. 
The glass is on the verge of breaking,
while the white rose is always aching. 
As the session ends the spoon bends.
The palm quivers and the eyes shiver.
To march through the trumpets is never easy, but impossible is it not. 
There is always a way out and it will never end with a cannot.

----------


## Leonake

amazing poem  :Big Grin:  
It reminds me of my drawing "I AM"  :Smile: 
Please do share more! 

Starving soul

I wander through the thick fog
soaking into the pouring rain,
clenching my teeth from the pain,
washing away all of my misery.
Cloudy thoughts get ahead of me
looking back at what I encountered.
With every step closer to my destination,
my heart beats uncontrollably,
my pulse escalates beyond limits.
My emotions are a hurricane but my vision is sharp.
Oh yes, how cold the gun feels against my skin
yet it gives me the thrill of my life.
His life is taken by convictions
and his blood is my reward.
My starving soul will never be empty anymore. 

Me, Myself, and I

Do not tell me I am fine
for I will not fake a smile.
Life has passed before my eyes
as fast as any other horrid surprise.
It has become a habit
for regular setbacks. 
So,
Picture me as a river passing by
where nothing stops the current
and flows elegantly amongst the rocks.
Picture me as the wind soaring through
that pumps your heart much stronger
and blows your mind into blank spaces.
Feel my presence against your skin
as I caress your face gently and lovingly.
I reveal myself to you everyday
but you do not notice in any way.
Let me show you the road to happiness
for it is I that will only make you happy.
It is me, myself and I 

Last goodbye note.

I march across scattered tears
as the world listens through comforting ears.
Commitment is but a dread
when I hold on to a single thread.
Undecisive mistakes accumulate
as their consequences escalate.
Caught in a web of guilt
makes my garden wilt.
I try to construct the perfect paths
as I precisely calculate all the formulized maths.
A glance is all that is required
where certainty is acquired.

----------


## Drunk

Very moving...I really enjoy poetry and envy those who can write it.  :Smile:  Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Jackal

Meh, I'm not very good...
-----------

" I'm the one who makes you fade away
tells you, that your Excelling, at failing
Who makes it so you can't think straight
and both our minds are broke

Do you know what my name is?

My name is fear
My name is Regret
My name is living nightmare
My name is you

I'll break you apart
Your crashing down
Burnt to the ground
You fear my strength when we're backed into a cage
Because I am you

Every single day you face the sickening corpse 
That is our human kind
Every single day, I laugh bitterly at our fate
Suckle on the fat of the lie
Obey those who even you despise

And when its all done, you retreat to the self
Hopes are shattered, dreams are broken
Only to find the one fatal truth
No sanctuary inside your self
This emptiness, inside myself 
A dreaded silence that kills
A garden of thorns inside your heaven
No hope to find what you searching for
Never find your eden, it was never there

Feel agony that I feel as
I destroy this tormented soul 
As I destroy myself...


Do you know what my name is?....

MY name is human kind!!!!!
my name is You"

Changed a few machine head lines there

----------

